# 20 Gauge Patterns



## Buck Dropper (Mar 10, 2012)

Any of you guys have any pics of what you get at 40 yards out of a 20 gauge? Post em on here if you do!


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Mar 10, 2012)

45 Yards with a Mossberg Super Bantam 20 Gauge with a Sumtoy Custom 550-5 choke and using federal HW 3" #7's.


----------



## Buck Dropper (Mar 10, 2012)

That's a dead bird for sure.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Mar 10, 2012)

buckdropper7 said:


> That's a dead bird for sure.



Yeah I aimed at the middle of the neck too.  Might just have to put the dot right on his noggin this year at 40 to 45.  I never shoot that far and wanted to see what the choke could do.  William at Sumtoy in Glennville really hooked me up with a great choke.  Gonna have to aim at base of neck on 25 and under.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 11, 2012)

fed hw 7's


----------



## fredw (Mar 11, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> fed hw 7's


4X4, what choke are you using....great looking pattern.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 11, 2012)

fredw said:


> 4X4, what choke are you using....great looking pattern.



the "lead only' remington super full.


----------



## fredw (Mar 11, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> the "lead only' remington super full.


Thanks.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 11, 2012)

First pattern is with Federal Heavyweight #7s and second pattern is with Nitro #7s...both work. I was aiming at the smaller dot and was still trying to get the FF sighted in, but the larger circle is the 10".


----------



## Buck Dropper (Mar 11, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> First pattern is with Federal Heavyweight #7s and second pattern is with Nitro #7s...both work. I was aiming at the smaller dot and was still trying to get the FF sighted in, but the larger circle is the 10".



What choke were you using with the Nitro 7's?


----------



## frankwright (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is mine.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 11, 2012)

frankwright said:


> Here is mine.



Best numbers I've seen from that combo. Which rsf are you shooting?


----------



## GLS (Mar 11, 2012)

Mossy Super Bantam 20 gauge.  1 5/8 oz. Tungsten Super Shot #9.  Pure Gold .570
276 in 10" at 40.





10" at 20 yards:


----------



## hawglips (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## rem 300 (Mar 11, 2012)

hawglips said:


>



WOW!! What gun choke combo was that??


----------



## Gadget (Mar 11, 2012)

hawglips said:


>





lets see someone top that!............


Hal I think you might of shut down the thread............


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I can't top that but here is mine.  I was patterning another 20 gauge today.  I have not counted up all the targets but I think this may be the best from today.

 I shot around 10 rounds from various chokes - Carlson .575, Remington SF, Indian Creek .575, Tightwad .570, Jellyhead .570, and Undertaker .582.

Remington 870 20 gauge - 26" barrel
40 yards
Indian Creek .575
TSS 9's
1 5/8 oz.

One target is 312/216/40 and the other is 265/242/66.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 12, 2012)

Hal,

That is bad to the bone right there!  We have a winner!  

All of these are some very good 20GA patterns.  

Makes me want to get one.


----------



## chewy32 (Mar 12, 2012)

remington 870 express ,remington full choke, hevi shot 7


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 12, 2012)

buckdropper7 said:


> What choke were you using with the Nitro 7's?



A $10 Colonial Arms XFULL out of a NEF single shot


----------



## hawglips (Mar 12, 2012)

rem 300 said:


> WOW!! What gun choke combo was that??



It's cheating.  It's a Rem 870 and Rem Super Full with a 1-7/8 oz load of super shot.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 12, 2012)

NorthGaHunter said:


> Well I can't top that but here is mine.  I was patterning another 20 gauge today.  I have not counted up all the targets but I think this may be the best from today.
> 
> I shot around 10 rounds from various chokes - Carlson .575, Remington SF, Indian Creek .575, Tightwad .570, Jellyhead .570, and Undertaker .582.
> 
> ...



That's very nice!


----------



## Gadget (Mar 12, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> A $10 Colonial Arms XFULL out of a NEF single shot





Where you getting colonial arms chokes for $10?


----------



## chevyman2000 (Mar 12, 2012)

Picking my 20 gauge up when I Get back from vacation. I am hoping for 130-180+ #6's in a 10"'circle at 40. Gonna shot heavy 13 or federal heavy weight. Which ever I can find 10-15 boxes of.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 12, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Where you getting colonial arms chokes for $10?



It may not have been $10, but I don't think it was more than $20. I ordered it a while back so I honestly don't remember. It was way cheaper than any other choke I've ever bought I know that.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 13, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Best numbers I've seen from that combo. Which rsf are you shooting?



I bought it a few years ago from Midwest Turkey Supply. It is Extended and is Stamped" Remington Super Full Hevi shot,steel or lead shot"

I remember it was inexpensive.


----------

